# First time ever drawing a betta



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I draw but I just don't draw fish and well since I have gotten into betta's well I wanted to try and draw one to just see if i could, I used colored pencils to like color it in but I didn't like how the red turned out on his fins so I went over it with paint but left the body colored penciled in. I left the scales out cause I am still practicing on scales .....


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's really good for practice! You've got the shape of the fish and the fins down really good.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm still not very good at scales either.  And I stink at CT's. I REEEEEAAAALLY like yours' fins! ^.^


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, yeah scales are a challenge, I really like how the fins turned out too  well I think you did really good at my CT.. I really like the drawing you did of lucky..


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I surprised myself with that one! XD I wasn't satisfied with his body color though.  I tried to make him dark but not so dark so that you couldn't see his eyes....

What else do you like to draw?  Horses are my fav!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I have gotten so much better at my lettering in the drawings, I have an updated one its just I can't post it here, not appropriate for this forum. but here are some things that I have drawn. I mainly like to sketch


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

sucks that I don't have a scanner I am planning on getting one soon though.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww! I drew a Boston for our neighbor it's face looked like that first one! Cute!

IRELAND!!! I've always wanted to go there.  So green and wide open!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

We have a scanner but I hate using it.  I've been taking photos of mine without flash then uploading them to my folder.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I love horses, I like to draw my animals and stuff, my boyfriend wants me to draw him Link from Zelda which I told him I would.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

oh my goodness I have always wanted to go to Ireland too, one of these days I will have enough money saved up to just like take a get away trip. lol.. I have 2 boston terriers Snoopy and Rj, the ones you see in the pictures were some of my parents dogs that I drew the first one was Olie and the other was Grunt. do they look better without flash? I took it with flash, didn't think it made a big difference.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Horses and dogs are my favorite subjects, but I'm still getting used to doing people and fish...and cats...XD I can only draw horses and dogs and landscapes! Oops. Run-on sentence there. *rolls eyes*


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, without flash, as long as you take it near a light, you can see a lot more of the details.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love drawing old western scenes and horses.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I suck at drawing people, I have this one picture that I did of Snoopy but it was done with Charcle "eh however you spell it" on a black background it turned out beautiful I think it is still at my parents house, when I go their next time I will have to see if they have it so I can take a picture of it. I will have to show you it when I can get my hands on it again. lol my mom likes to run off with my drawings that I do.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! My dad does that too! XD


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

lol.. so what types of horses are your fave to draw?


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys, it's tielbird101's birthday.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awww, thank you, Hermeh! ;D

I like drawing all of em but I think Arabs and QH's are my fav to draw. *rolls eyes* I have a thing for ranch horses. XD


----------

